# Remettre au goût du jour un vieil iPod Classic



## Croustibapt (20 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me dis que ma démarche pourrait en intéresser plus d'un ici, alors je partage ma petite expérience.

En trainant sur Reddit il y a quelques temps, je me suis rendu compte que toute une communauté faisait revivre les vieux iPods en les modifiant légèrement à l'intérieur. En 15 ou 20 ans, les disques durs peuvent lâcher, les batteries peuvent ne plus se réveiller, et donc les gens s'en débarrassent pour une bouchée de pain sur eBay ou LBC. Ces personnes les récupèrent afin de les ouvrir pour remplacer les pièces défaillantes par des choses plus récentes.

J'ai donc sauté sur l'occasion, étant en convalescence et en confinement, pour me lancer dans le projet en achetant un iPod de 4ème génération avec écran monochrome. Comme prévu, la batterie et le DD étaient tous deux défaillants. J'ai alors commandé une nouvelle batterie, un adaptateur IDE vers Compact Flash, et un adaptateur CF vers SD (avec donc l'achat d'une SD de 64GB).







Après un formatage de la SD en Fat32 et quelques péripéties sur la réinstallation de l'OS d'origine via le Finder sous Catalina, j'ai pu sans problème y mettre les 4440 morceaux de ma bibliothèque iTunes!

Il existe cependant quelques petites choses que l'on doit accepter avec la RAM très limitée dans un appareil de cette époque. Le fait d'avancer dans un morceaux long peut faire bugger l'iPod par exemple. En revanche, le fait de faire tourner le tout sur une carte SD fait que l'on a plus la latence entre la sélection du morceau et la lecture. L'iPod est aussi beaucoup plus léger. Je n'ai pas testé la capacité de la nouvelle batterie, mais je devrais avoir facilement entre 5h et 10h d'autonomie.

Ce qui est fascinant dans l'histoire, c'est de voir qu'Apple continue de supporter ces vieux iPods via le Finder sur Big Sur, 20 ans après leur commercialisation. Ça facilite franchement la manipulation, pas besoin de mettre la main sur un vieux PC ou Mac pour ça. Certains vont trouver que cette restauration n'a que peu d'intérêt, car après tout nous utilisons à notre époque les services de streaming. Certes, mais je peux vous assurer que le DAC d'un vieil iPod est bien supérieur à celui des iPhones et des iPads. Branchez un bon casque sur un vieil iPod et vous découvrirez à nouveau votre musique.






Si vous êtes intéressé, je peux vous partager les pièces que j'ai utilisé pour ce projet de restauration.

J'ai récupéré un autre iPod (de 5ème génération) sur eBay récemment, je me pencherai sur sa restauration plus tard dans l'année.


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2021)

Je suis très intéressé par avoir la référence du connecteur et du SSD que tu as utilisé. J'ai moi même des vieux iPod que je voudrais faire revivre.


----------



## Croustibapt (20 Janvier 2021)

Alors le modèle d'adaptateur va dépendre du modèle de l'iPod. Pour le 4ème génération, j'ai utilisé cet adaptateur. Pour convertir l'interface CF en SD, j'ai utilisé ceci. Après, il suffit de prendre une carte SD classique, de préférence SDXC.

Pour des iPods Classic de 5ème, 6ème et 7ème génération, il est recommandé d'aller faire un tour sur le site d'iFlash qui propose toute sorte d'adaptateur pour les différents iPods.

Je tiens à préciser que ce qui limite ces appareils n'est pas le stockage mais la RAM. Impossible de lancer la lecture aléatoire de 10000 morceaux par exemple, l'appareil n'a pas été conçu pour cela il y a 15 ans. Mais si on reste dans des proportions raisonnables (64GB de musique par exemple), tout se passe bien. Un mec sur Youtube avait fait un iPod 7ème génération de 1TB, il semblerait que ce soit réellement la limite à ne pas dépasser pour ce modèle précis. Mais encore, il avait rempli les 1TB avec une copie de son ordinateur...


----------



## sergiodadi (20 Janvier 2021)

Croustibapt a dit:


> Alors le modèle d'adaptateur va dépendre du modèle de l'iPod. Pour le 4ème génération, j'ai utilisé cet adaptateur. Pour convertir l'interface CF en SD, j'ai utilisé ceci. Après, il suffit de prendre une carte SD classique, de préférence SDXC.
> 
> Pour des iPods Classic de 5ème, 6ème et 7ème génération, il est recommandé d'aller faire un tour sur le site d'iFlash qui propose toute sorte d'adaptateur pour les différents iPods.



Bonjour,

je l'avais fait sur mon Ipod 80  Go, je l'avais transformé en *iPod 1 To *  avec 4 cartes microSD de 256 Mo avec l'interface Quad microSD acheté sur le site iflash en effet .


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2021)

Nickel. Je vais voir ce ressortir mon iPod pour tester. Bon, il va falloir que je sorte la boite où il est rangé en premier


----------



## mf.matthiasfournier@gmail (4 Novembre 2021)

Croustibapt a dit:


> Alors le modèle d'adaptateur va dépendre du modèle de l'iPod. Pour le 4ème génération, j'ai utilisé cet adaptateur. Pour convertir l'interface CF en SD, j'ai utilisé ceci. Après, il suffit de prendre une carte SD classique, de préférence SDXC.
> 
> Pour des iPods Classic de 5ème, 6ème et 7ème génération, il est recommandé d'aller faire un tour sur le site d'iFlash qui propose toute sorte d'adaptateur pour les différents iPods.
> 
> Je tiens à préciser que ce qui limite ces appareils n'est pas le stockage mais la RAM. Impossible de lancer la lecture aléatoire de 10000 morceaux par exemple, l'appareil n'a pas été conçu pour cela il y a 15 ans. Mais si on reste dans des proportions raisonnables (64GB de musique par exemple), tout se passe bien. Un mec sur Youtube avait fait un iPod 7ème génération de 1TB, il semblerait que ce soit réellement la limite à ne pas dépasser pour ce modèle précis. Mais encore, il avait rempli les 1TB avec une copie de son ordinateur...


Bonjour, 

Merci pour le partage, j'ai un iPod photo A1099 et le disque dur est "mort". Il me met le message "applesupport" et rien ne fait en le branchant sur mon pc. 
Quelles sont les parts à acheter et comment mettre l'OS sur la carte SD.

Vous pouvez m'envoyer un mail pour les renseignements si possible.
mf.matthiasfournier@gmail.com
Merci


----------



## Croustibapt (4 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Si vous souhaitez remplacer le disque dur par un support flash, il suffit d'acheter cet adaptateur. Ensuite il y a deux options: soit acheter une carte Compact Flash (comme ça coûte cher, ne pas hésiter à regarder en occasion), soit utiliser cet adaptateur avec une carte SDXC du commerce (une Sandisk fera l'affaire).

_Note: concernant l'adaptateur vert (1.8 IDE vers CF), il faut couper le petit rebord à droite de la fiche afin qu'il puisse s'emboiter sans soucis dans l'iPod. Ne pas hésiter à regarder plusieurs vidéos sur YouTube de personnes qui ont fait cette manipulation. Aussi, il est souhaitable de plier le jumper ou carrément de l'enlever et de souder les fils à la place, car ce jumper risque d'endommager l'écran lorsque l'on referme l'iPod._

Sinon, vous avez toujours la possibilité de remplacer l'ancien disque dur par un disque dur d'iPod toujours vivant.

Concernant l'OS, il suffit de brancher l'iPod sur l'ordinateur, et la marche à suivre va dépendre de l'ordinateur:

Si c'est un ancien Mac ou un Windows, il suffit d'ouvrir iTunes, de brancher l'iPod, et de sélectionner "Restaurer l'iPod".
Si c'est un Mac plus récent, il suffit de brancher l'iPod, d'ouvrir le Finder, et de sélectionner "Restaurer l'iPod".

Avant de restaurer l'iPod via iTunes ou le Finder, il est indispensable de formater la carte SD en fat32. Des fois, la restauration ne fonctionne pas du premier coup, auquel cas il faut de nouveau formater la carte SD, ou bien fixer l'adaptateur dans l'iPod,... De mémoire, ma première restauration de l'OS a mis 2-3h à fonctionner.

En bref, c'est une opération un peu délicate, il faut vraiment prendre son temps et y aller par étapes. Il faut surtout y aller délicatement avec la carte mère.


----------



## nopuop (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis toujours émerveillée de ces posts et tentatives de ressurection !

Pour ma part, j'ai un Ipod Classi 4e génération avec une DD et une batterie encore fonctionnelle (bon… ok la batterie tient moins qu'avant…). Ma "seule" question, pour le moment, est de savoir comment gérer la liste des MP3 dessus ? Puisque j'ai un Mac Book Pro actuel (OS Monterey).

Non que je n'aime plus la play liste de ma jeunesse, mais je voudrais le donner à mon fils et donc lui mettre ses MP3.

Si jamais vous aviez des pistes, je serais ravie !

Merci à tous,

Charlotte


----------



## Croustibapt (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour,

Pour mettre de la musique sur un iPod depuis Monterey, ce n'est pas très différent qu'avant. Il suffit juste d'avoir des musiques en local sur l'ordinateur et de les importer dans l'application "Musique". Ce programme fonctionne exactement comme iTunes au niveau de l'organisation de la musique, la création de playlists etc.

Ensuite, la synchronisation se fait depuis le Finder. Branchez l'iPod, et il devrait être reconnu depuis le Finder. Vous devriez avoir cette interface dans le Finder, il suffira alors de choisir ce qu'il y aura à synchroniser.




​A noter qu'une restauration de l'iPod sera peut-être nécessaire dans un premier temps, mais cela se fait très facilement depuis l'interface ci-dessus. Amusez-vous bien!


----------



## nopuop (20 Août 2022)

Croustibapt a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour mettre de la musique sur un iPod depuis Monterey, ce n'est pas très différent qu'avant. Il suffit juste d'avoir des musiques en local sur l'ordinateur et de les importer dans l'application "Musique". Ce programme fonctionne exactement comme iTunes au niveau de l'organisation de la musique, la création de playlists etc.
> 
> ...


Merci merci !!!

(entre temps la batterie à lâcher,… mais comme le DD est encore bon (assez pour extraire tous les titres a miniam j'espère) j'ai commandé un kit pour changer la batterie.

Je croise les doigts.

Et merci encore.

ChP


----------



## Croustibapt (20 Août 2022)

Je vous en prie! 

C'est assez facile de changer la batterie, le plus dur étant d'ouvrir l'iPod. Suivez ce tutoriel religieusement et tout devrait bien se passer!


----------



## nopuop (28 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Aussitôt dit aussitôt fait, j’ai changé hier la batterie (achetée sur iFixit) de mon iPod Classic 4e génération. 

MAIS…. Après l’euphorie du résultat…. La nouvelle batterie ne tient pas plus la charge !!!!! 

Elle a été livrée avec 1/4 de puissance (si j’en crois le logo) et bien que branchée (avec le gros logo qui montre la progression de charge) quand je débranche elle est de plus en plus vide….

Auriez vous une idée de ce qui se passe ?

Merci à tous


----------



## daffyb (28 Août 2022)

nopuop a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Aussitôt dit aussitôt fait, j’ai changé hier la batterie (achetée sur iFixit) de mon iPod Classic 4e génération.
> 
> ...


mon idée est que cette batterie est défaillante. Fait toi la remplacer !!


----------

